# CP 12' vs. AFAW Universal



## Oyster

I have the Universal and love it. It seems like the CP 12’ is very similar by looking at the specs. Both are 12 oz. tapered slim blanks. The CP does show a higher max casting weight, 7 oz compared to the AFAW 5 oz., so it must be a little more powerful. I am most interested in the difference in action and recovery rate (how fast the rod unloads at the end of the cast). Thanks


----------



## Tommy

Of all the rods I have sold over the past few years the AFAW 12' Universal is one of my favorites. It would be a fair statement to say the Universal influenced me on the design of the 12' CPS 3-7. 

You will find the 12' CPS thinner, slightly lighter and a little more powerful. I was looking for a rod that would throw the middleweight stuff (3-5oz) well but still have the backbone to do "light heaver" duty.

It has a parabolic action, nice recovery (though not as fast as the 13' 3-6) and is very easy to cast.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Oyster

“The CPS has a parabolic action and nice recovery” is the same way the Universal would be described. I was looking for a comparison between the two rods in these two areas. Is the action of the CPS faster, slower or the same as the Universal? Is the recovery rate of the CPS a quicker, not as quick or the same as the Universal? I suspect the differences will not be great so I hope the question is not too tedious. Thanks.


----------



## Tommy

Oyster,

I have not done a field test side by side with the two rods. I would say the overall action of the CPS 12' is similar to the universal, I believe the recovery is slightly faster than the universal.

Both great rods. The CPS will handle a little more weight.


Tommy


----------



## Oyster

That’s what I was looking for. Thanks man. I’ll be ordering one from you shortly.


----------



## Furball

The Universal is my favorite surf fishing rod as well. I am trying to restrain myself from not purchasing the new CP12. Tom


----------



## biggestsquid

If the founding fathers chose restraint we wouldn't have a country. Good god man, buy the rod!!!!


----------



## Furball

Resistance was futile. I just ordered one.


----------

